# 2500hd lift pics



## CAT420 (Feb 14, 2008)

I just bought a kit that comes with the torsion keys that allows up to 3 inches in the front and and it comes with 2' blocks for the rear, it was $170 i thought it was a good deal, i am wondering if anyone else has this or something similiar and if they could post pictures please..thanks

this is what i bought http://store.fatbobsgarage.com/shar...680137276&CategoryID=7035&Target=products.asp is the third one down..let me know if you think it was worth it


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

link just goes to webpage.now it works


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

I hope you are getting longer shocks. The problem with those new torsion key style lifts is that when you raise the front end more, you are actually getting limited travel because of the shocks. Read this link about doing this style of lift. IN a couple months I plan on buying the Cognito leveling kit which is a better alternative.

http://www.norcaltruck.com/cognito-2-3.html


----------



## simoncx (Dec 3, 2007)

Alot of people run different keys without any problems but they can put your cv and ball joints at really bad angles if you run them too high. There is a good article at http://www.duramaxforum.com/forum/suspension-steering/13997-cognito-leveling-kit-packages.html about it, I'm going with the cognito package this summer to get my truck up alittle.


----------



## CAT420 (Feb 14, 2008)

that was pretty interesting. i will have to see and cross my fingers now thanks will


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Kinda late now but I've heard good things about the cognito leveling kit's for the gm hd's. More money though (5 bills or more) but it seems like a better system.

I know dieseld on here is running it on his lbz dmax.


----------



## CAT420 (Feb 14, 2008)

yea i couldnt really afford the cognito one but that seems to be the best according to the last few posts, i should have posted before i bought i guess...thanks and sorry this isnt turning out to be a picture thread


----------



## Bdeal (Jan 7, 2009)

Here is my 2003 Chevy 2500hd with level keys and 2" blocks.


----------



## CAT420 (Feb 14, 2008)

Bdeal;756807 said:


> Here is my 2003 Chevy 2500hd with level keys and 2" blocks.


thats looks awesome have you had any problems with any part in the front end like the grease boots splitting like i have heard? Also what size tires are you running? 245s?


----------



## Schwinn68 (Jan 7, 2009)

looks like he is running 265's The crew I'm going to plow with all has green keys and 2" lift blocks and run 285 mud terrains. They don't seem to have any problems with this system. It allows them the height to get over most any curb or sidewalk without bottoming out. I'm pretty sure I'll be doing the same to my truck very soon. I've already got the bilstein shocks so all I need are the keys and the lift blocks. Also very important to get an alignment after adjusting your ride height like this.


----------



## CAT420 (Feb 14, 2008)

well i put the lift in about two weeks ago and i love it...no problems so far and it was pretty easy to install let me know what you think..heres a before when i first bought my truck and after


----------



## CAT420 (Feb 14, 2008)

ooops i did them backwards obviously the second picture is the before and taken with a good camera and the first is the after and taken with my crap phone


----------



## fulltiltwill (Aug 23, 2005)

*hey Bdeal*

Hey Bdeal 
What kind of wings are those on your plow?


----------



## Bdeal (Jan 7, 2009)

CAT 420 truck looks good. I'm running 265,no problems so far. Fulltiltwill they are meyer wings.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Bdeal;756807 said:


> Here is my 2003 Chevy 2500hd with level keys and 2" blocks.


that looks really good man, what did it cost you? did you install it yourself? I have an identical truck, 'cept that mines dark green.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

looks real good


----------



## K1500 4x4 (Mar 3, 2008)

nice truck i love those gmc 2500HD's im picking up a 1999 dodge ram 2500 v8 and getting rid of my heep. im right in medway, MA


----------



## CAT420 (Feb 14, 2008)

EGLC;768781 said:


> that looks really good man, what did it cost you? did you install it yourself? I have an identical truck, 'cept that mines dark green.


dont know who your talking to you but ill answer it also, the kit i bought was 170 dollars for everything and i installed it my self it took about 2 hours for the rear and two for the front given i have never done it before and the torsion bars were rusted pretty good



tls22;768784 said:


> looks real good


Thanks i like your truck as well


----------



## CAT420 (Feb 14, 2008)

K1500 4x4;768790 said:


> nice truck i love those gmc 2500HD's im picking up a 1999 dodge ram 2500 v8 and getting rid of my heep. im right in medway, MA


nice im right next door in bellingham, i work part time at the horse farm off of summer street you know where that is?


----------



## FteNelson (Dec 31, 2007)

CAT420;768793 said:


> dont know who your talking to you but ill answer it also, the kit i bought was 170 dollars for everything and i installed it my self it took about 2 hours for the rear and two for the front given i have never done it before and the torsion bars were rusted pretty good
> 
> Thanks i like your truck as well


i service the groundwater treatment plant at medway block 
HATE that job man
every time i manage to rip a tyvek suit or two while cleaning the oil water separator 

hell im a ford guy but nice trucks guys


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

FteNelson;768796 said:


> i service the groundwater treatment plant at medway block
> HATE that job man
> every time i manage to rip a tyvek suit or two while cleaning the oil water separator
> 
> hell im a ford guy but nice trucks guys


nick truck looks great. hows the ride with the lift

ftenelson i bet thats where ive seen your truck since im over all the time
and last year i did a cleanup at mcgovern school in medway which is about 2 minutes from there. i would have been driving my 94 dodge ram 1500 green with silver and a big rams head on the hood


----------



## FteNelson (Dec 31, 2007)

ColliganLands;768801 said:


> nick truck looks great. hows the ride with the lift
> 
> ftenelson i bet thats where ive seen your truck since im over all the time
> and last year i did a cleanup at mcgovern school in medway which is about 2 minutes from there. i would have been driving my 94 dodge ram 1500 green with silver and a big rams head on the hood


hahaha might be it im usually there every 2-3 weeks

sorry to hijack the thread xysport


----------



## K1500 4x4 (Mar 3, 2008)

CAT420;768794 said:


> nice im right next door in bellingham, i work part time at the horse farm off of summer street you know where that is?


 yeah i live right down the street on broad acress lol


----------



## CAT420 (Feb 14, 2008)

ColliganLands;768801 said:


> nick truck looks great. hows the ride with the lift
> 
> ftenelson i bet thats where ive seen your truck since im over all the time
> and last year i did a cleanup at mcgovern school in medway which is about 2 minutes from there. i would have been driving my 94 dodge ram 1500 green with silver and a big rams head on the hood


it rides a little rougher but hey its a truck


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

very true... you think we're going to get any more snow?


----------



## CAT420 (Feb 14, 2008)

probably one more..i could go with out it im liking being able to work out side again and put in a few days at work..you?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

yea im not starting my cleanups yet just in case but i do like being outside again
id take one more anyways.. this is also good for advertising ive got my newspaper ads out and im putting out 1000 fliers this weekend


----------



## CAT420 (Feb 14, 2008)

yea good luck to getting some more accounts and with the new mower


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

thanks... ive got a stander on hold too


----------



## KubotaJr (Dec 8, 2005)

Truck looks good, saw you at central pizza over the weekend i think, do you have a cat sticker on your back window?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

hey joe im sending you one of my spring letters in the mail hope you enjoy it lol


----------



## KubotaJr (Dec 8, 2005)

thought you weren't going to cover my area.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

no just your house
ive been busy today got my fliers done, contracts done, letter to all customers from last year done, and learned quickbooks


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

ok i guess you missed the joke


----------



## CAT420 (Feb 14, 2008)

KubotaJr;769168 said:


> Truck looks good, saw you at central pizza over the weekend i think, do you have a cat sticker on your back window?


yes i do..i could eat there every day its so good and cheap too..i hate it in the summer though you got to dodge all the foreigners around dean college :realmad:


----------



## KubotaJr (Dec 8, 2005)

It is wicked good, but dont bash those foreigners from Dean since i go there also haha.


----------



## CAT420 (Feb 14, 2008)

haha but your not a foriegner so its all good..i play tennis there all the time too haha


----------



## fordpsd (Aug 23, 2008)

truck looks real good


----------



## CAT420 (Feb 14, 2008)

fordpsd;769214 said:


> truck looks real good


thanks i would like to get some blaack wheels for it but thats quite a bit of money


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

CAT420;769334 said:


> thanks i would like to get some blaack wheels for it but thats quite a bit of money


black rims would be nice... i know a few places that i might be able to get a discount at if you want me to look into it for you


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

So any idea how much lift it gave you?


----------



## CAT420 (Feb 14, 2008)

William B.;769370 said:


> So any idea how much lift it gave you?


yea i got the two inches in the rear and almost a full three in the front there is a half inch difference between the read and front (rear being higher)



ColliganLands;769348 said:


> black rims would be nice... i know a few places that i might be able to get a discount at if you want me to look into it for you


well i would want to get new tires too and keep one set for winter so thats another thousand haha thanks though what places anyways?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

couple places in waltham that do rice burners stuff but the guy can get anything


----------



## Mobile maint (Dec 11, 2009)

Hey guys trucks look great. I am also looking into the 2001-2009 Chevy/GMC 2500HD Silverado 4x4 - 2" Front Lift Kit

MFG: Tuff Country 
I will be running 245s. Anyone heard anything about tuff county equipment?
Any other comments would be great, this is the link i found them at.
http://www.suspensionconnection.com...e/to=x/tf=model/to=x/tf=description/to=r.html
I also have looked at this one as well. please let me know what you think.
2001-2009 Chevy/GMC 2500HD Silverado 4x4 - 2" Suspension Lift Kit (w/rear lift blocks)
http://www.suspensionconnection.com...e/to=x/tf=model/to=x/tf=description/to=r.html


----------

